# Solution Finish Samples for FREE!



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Fancy trying out some Solution Finish for FREE! We are giving away 25 x 1oz samples starting today. All you need to do is pay the postage - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/solution-finish-1oz-sample


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Il try a sample, need a product to try on bringing the scuttle panel trim on the swift sport back to life. Will go onto the link now

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Order placed.

Will this work on the rubber around the windows? Tried the AF Revive but it really doesn't well for that application, good on black trim although the fussy buffing required after 20 minutes is a bit of a pain. Love a sample and looking forward to trying this out


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Order placed, also trying out some of the DJ menthol glass cleaner see how that fares


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

acg1990 said:


> Order placed, also trying out some of the DJ menthol glass cleaner see how that fares


Thanks very much, as your paying for the carriage on the sample it makes sense to add a product or more to it. :thumb:


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Certainly does! Tbh there's a lot more I want to buy but with waxstock coming up decided I should probably curb my impatience and wait for the deals on the day, I take it you guys will be there?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Small order in of a couple of last minute waxstock prep bits, rude not to add a freebie lol


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We won't be there as Clean and Shiny but our sister company is one of the headline sponsors. 

We will definitely be having a stand next year though


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

order placed thank you very much


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Order placed here too, ordered some AF Citrus power too.

Great prices btw too will use you next time!


----------

